
Sergey Brin and Sundar Pichai Deliver Stirring Speeches During Employee Walk Out - cramforce
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mattdrange/2017/01/30/google-employees-stage-walkout-to-protest-trumps-immigration-orders/#72f065494de1
======
dcherman
I'm confused why employees are walking out and protesting at their place of
work that had nothing to do with the travel ban and which actually opposes it.

Wouldn't this have been better done with a trip to LAX or another
international airport to protest, or at least an office that has some relation
to the government?

~~~
konspence
If they went to an airport and weren't organized with shirts/etc. (which given
short notice would be extremely unlikely), they would just look like a group
of protestors. Doing it on the Google campus, they look like Googlers - which
I think is the intent.

~~~
withdavidli
This doesn't make sense. Companies like Google have plenty of shirts and
hoodies with the companies names on it. Plenty of swag on campus too for new
employees and university events.

~~~
konspence
Distributing them would imply it's a top-down company-sponsored/encouraged
protest and not a grassroots event that the company permits.

Even still, having to wear company swag if done offsite was just an example of
why it occurred on their campus. There are many other reasons to have had it
on their campus rather than at LAX - including time away from office, the
photos of having it at their campus, so on.

------
relics443
I'm corresponding with a Google engineer regarding a bug we're having in a
paid product. I happened to see him in a photo at this thing. I kinda wish
that he was working on that bug instead.

~~~
muzz
Highly doubtful anyone outside the company is corresponding directly with an
engineer

~~~
relics443
We have a partnership.

------
raincom
I have seen unionized employees walking out against the management and owners.
Employees walking out with owners, interesting.

------
kapauldo
This is all talk. They own the front page of google. They have the power to
put up the worlds most read protest sign in history.

